# RS5F50A tranny - need info



## rjbradley (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm a newbie, so please forgive, but I have a 1990 Nissan Axxess that there seems to be no forum for. My RS5F50A transmission has had a bearing go out on the mainshaft & pretty much destroyed the tranny. I have been looking for a replace tranny for over a year. Thought I found one in a 1987 Sentra but the bell housing is different. The Sentra is a 2.0L & my Axxess is a 2.4L, but both dataplates on the firewalls state they both have a RS5F50A tranny. What's going on here? Does the RS5F50A only refer to they tranny itself & not the bell housing? Does anybody know if the transmission stump & internals in the Sentra would bolt up & fit my bellhousing? I hate to give $300 bucks for the tranny & it not fit my bell housing. Any help would be appreciated. Anybody know where I can find exploded parts diagrams with part nos.?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

go to PhatG20

download and install Nissan FAST. it's a huge 2-CD program, but it'll have the part numbers on it.

the 92-99 Maxima also use the RS5F50A/V transmission, but again the bellhousing is different. 

My thought after opening up half a dozen of them over various model years is that they're all the same guts, but different case/bellhousing.

they all have input shaft bearing problems, and sometimes mainshaft and differential bearing problems. the majority of them I see are failed input bearings. been there, done that. four times in 75,000 miles.


----------



## rjbradley (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks, Matt93SE, for the info. I suspected internals were probably the same, but wanted some confirmation from somebody that had had a couple of them apart. Guess the RS5F50A is more of a model no. than a part no.


----------

